# Grow up to die...



## kulten (Apr 12, 2012)

*Location:* Kimmeridge, Dorset, United Kingdom, 2010
*Equipment:* Nikon D200, Sigma 10-20, B+W ND 3.0 filter. 240s at f8, ISO 100, 14mm










Thanks in advance for any comments  .​


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the thread title.

Love the photo.

But I don't get the relationship between the two............


----------



## afoto (Apr 12, 2012)

i like how the water and the sky blend together


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 12, 2012)

afoto said:


> i like how the water and the sky blend together



You would have loved where I was today 

It was kind of an overcast, foggy day and, most of the time, I couldn't tell where the line was between sky and sea. It was quite beautiful.


----------



## J_T (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice! It almost looks like it's above the clouds.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 13, 2012)

Great shot.  Great, great, great!  

I agree that your title is a little weird.  But then, deep and meaningful titles always sound a bit naff to me!


----------



## JSER (Apr 13, 2012)

Rarely does any shot ever make me write to say exceedingly good, which this is

I copied it and edited it by 1.5" off the bottom but did not post as you ask not to, can I suggest you try it with 1.5 inches cropped off the bottom as I believe it is even better


----------



## Forkie (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-month-nomination-thread.html#post2562007


----------



## KenC (Apr 13, 2012)

wouldn't change a thing


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I like it! I would have called it something hokey.. like "Zeus's throne" or "Mt. Olympus"! That is what it reminds me of, LOL! Nice shot!


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 13, 2012)

Outstanding. I really like it. If you cropped a inch off the bottom, since the water is basically a white/greyish mono tone, it really POPs just that much more.


----------



## kulten (Apr 13, 2012)

JSER said:


> Rarely does any shot ever make me write to say exceedingly good, which this is
> 
> I copied it and edited it by 1.5" off the bottom but did not post as you ask not to, can I suggest you try it with 1.5 inches cropped off the bottom as I believe it is even better



Yep, I have tried to do like you wrote and its not too bad. But..., after couple minutes I decided to go there once again and take this rocks from different angle to show how they look in whole scenery  .

Thank you and glad you like it (aprat from a bit weird title though ) .


----------



## TiltShift (Apr 24, 2012)

A truly epic shot


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful shot


----------



## Geaux (Apr 24, 2012)

Shots like this are what photographers strive for their whole life and many don't get a chance to catch something like this.


Love it.


----------



## kulten (Apr 24, 2012)

Geaux said:


> Shots like this are what photographers strive for their whole life and many don't get a chance to catch something like this.
> 
> 
> Love it.



Thank you  .


----------



## shuttervelocity (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 24, 2012)

That is a phenomenal photograph! Absolutely love it.

I would not change a thing. I like how extra space below it gives an extra sense of desertedness (really not sure if that's a word)


----------



## kulten (Apr 24, 2012)

Very appreciated and glad you like it.


----------



## lauraxlovegood (Apr 24, 2012)

That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL <3  Where was this shot?


----------



## kulten (Apr 24, 2012)

lauraxlovegood said:


> That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL <3  Where was this shot?



Kimmeridge, Dorset, United Kingdom .

Thank you.


----------



## Yantropov (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice picture, well done!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 25, 2012)

:hail:  So what's the Brit equivalent of the American home run?  Whatever it is, you got it.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

pgriz said:


> :hail:  So what's the Brit equivalent of the American home run?  Whatever it is, you got it.



Hat-trick in (real) football?

Either way, epic shot, man. Truly inspirational.


----------



## Berter (Apr 26, 2012)

incredible.


----------



## camz (Apr 26, 2012)

I was staring at it for a good few minutes...just pure eye candy!


----------

